# Outlook 2011



## loloheureux (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter Office Mac 2011.

J'ai un souci avec les signatures. 

J'ai créer plusieurs signatures en fonction des comptes.
Si je changes de comptes pour écrire un message c'est toujours la signature par défaut qui reste en compte.

Comment modifier cela. Sous Mail cela marchait très bien....

Merci de futur aide

Lolo


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

Je ne l'ai pas sous la main pour vérifier. Peux-tu tout de même préciser comment tu procèdes exactement pour affecter tes signatures à chacun des comptes concernés ? Décris ce que tu observes après avoir fait l'association...



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Si on suit bien, il est question d'Outlook 2011. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## loloheureux (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

merci de ton aide

quand je crée un nouveau message avec le compte par défaut et si je changes de compte d'expéditeur, normalement la signature devrait changer aussi...
Sous Mail cela marches.....

Pour creer une signature , je vais dans "Préférences" -->Signatures + création de ma signature et ensuite signatures par défaut...En fonction du compte je l'attribue

Voilou c'est tout

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------

Trouver une réponse sur le site http://www.officeformachelp.com/outlook/

Outlook pour Mac ne supporte pas un moyen de remplacer les signatures

Outlook pour Mac ne prend pas automatiquement en charge un moyen de remplacer une signature avec une autre signature dans le message e-mail. Lorsque vous ajoutez une nouvelle signature dans une tentative de remplacement de l'ancienne, Outlook pour Mac ajoute la nouvelle signature au lieu de le remplacer. Pour remplacer la signature, vous devez supprimer manuellement la signature originale du message e-mail.

*Super* un logiciel tout neuf avec déjà des lacunes de fonctionnement


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> quand je crée un nouveau message avec le compte par défaut et si je changes de compte d'expéditeur, normalement la signature devrait changer aussi...


Je regarderai ça (ce soir). Logiquement ça devrait fonctionner comme ça (et ça fonctionne comme ça dans toutes les versions d'Entourage). Pas impossible qu'il y ait un souci sur ce point.


[MàJ] : je vois qu'entre temps, tu as fais les recherches toi-même. Bon, ben voilà, faut attendre le correctif. Pour préciser ce que tu en dis : en matière de logiciel, les lacunes c'est justement avec les versions neuves qu'on les trouve (et les différentes mises à jour servent essentiellement à corriger ces points par la suite).


----------



## loloheureux (27 Octobre 2010)

je serais curieux et impatient que tu y arrives.

Tu as vu le lien que j'ai mis dans mon dernier message

Lolo


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> Tu as vu le lien que j'ai mis dans mon dernier message


Oui (et pour cause), je présume que tu fais plutôt allusion à cette page. Elle traite d'un problème légèrement différent mais peut-être bien lié : il s'agit là de ce qui se passe lorsqu'on change manuellement une signature et c'est donc déjà un bug reconnu (on peut donc imaginer qu'il est déjà pris en compte et en cours de traitement par les développeurs - sous réserve que ça soit dans les priorités prioritaires).


----------



## loloheureux (27 Octobre 2010)

re,
je vais rester sur ce fil....

Apparemment ,il y'a pas d'accusé de lecture du mail envoyé ou confirmation de réception....

Dommage....

Je n'ai plus qu'a attendre des mises à jours...

Moi qui me faisait une joie d'avoir Outlook comme avant quand j'étais sur PC...

Si des personnes on des solutions je suis preneur

Lolo


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (27 Octobre 2010)

Essaie PostBox


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> Moi qui me faisait une joie d'avoir Outlook comme avant quand j'étais sur PC...


Malgré le nom, c'est plus une continuation d'Entourage qu'un décalque d'Outlook. Même si une part (de plus en plus) importante des fonctionnalités Exchange est accessible, ça reste avant tout une application développée pour Mac et sur Mac (en Cocoa et pas en Carbon). 

En entreprise, ce sera sûrement une nouvelle avancée. Mais pour l'utilisation courante (sur laquelle MS a d'ailleurs fait l'impasse, puisque Outlook n'est proposé qu'avec la version pro) ceux qui en ont la possibilité (comme moi) resteront probablement avec Entourage 2008 (synchro des calendriers, centre de projets, etc.) En tout cas, en attendant de voir les évolutions à venir (et en espérant - justement - que ça ne finisse pas par trop ressembler à Outlook/Windows )


----------



## Madalvée (27 Octobre 2010)

La migration depuis entourage est laborieuse, les couleurs sont changées et les règles tronquées Bref, il faut prendre son temps pour migrer.


----------

